# Invariable Adjectives



## jerusalem

Would anyone know of a list, here or elsewhere online, for the above, such as:

_sono d'accordo_

I can't think of any other examples at the moment, but I know I've run into them in my Italian class.

Many thanks

_Sono d'accordo_ was not a good example.

I'm afraid I can't think of any of the examples I've seen, although I seem to think 'strong' = _forte_ is one of them. Thus, wouldn't both male and female say: _Sono forte_?

While the question whether d'accordo is adjectival or not, I am really only interested in finding clear-cut adjectives, which are the same for male and female.  

Thankyou all


----------



## Jana337

"Accordo" is a noun, d'accordo is an adverbial expression (if I am not mistaken). Some other languages use adjectives for this.

I don't think your approach to this is very fruitful; it is hardly helpful to think of it as an adjective.

(essere) d'accordo = (essere) di accordo = "(to be) of accord"


----------



## awanzi

I'm thinking about "ogni","ognuno","qualcuno","nessuno","pari","dispari", or the colours "viola, rosa,blu". 
But I'm not sure about your question...


----------



## virgilio

jerusalem,
             An interesting point. I assume that, when you speak of adjectives, you are referring - correctly, of course - to "d'accordo". One answer to your question is that the verb "to be" and "essere" are both 'empty' verbs in themselves and their function is merely to provide a 'verbal interface' for adjectives.
All adjectives imply the verb "to be" and in some languages (in Arabic and Japanese, for example) it is often omitted altogether, because the adjective itself is seen to be verbal. Indeed in Japanese adjectives have tenses and positive and negative forms
Moreover the expression "d'accordo" (literally translated into English "of agreement") illustrates that when "di" (or "of") is used  in a way equivalent to a genitive case in inflected languages (such as Latin, Arabic, German, Greek, Turkish) the substantive which follows is automatically an adjective:
e.g.
Il cappello di Giovanni
The hat "of John" or "John's hat"

The words underlined are adjectives.
So that in your example the expression "d'accordo" _may_ be adjectival for 2 reasons:
(1) it follows "essere"
(2) it is a 'genitive-equivalent' expression.

This second reason is, of course, debatable because natives - and who better than they to judge? - may feel that "d'accordo" is not a 'genitive-equivalent' expression.

Virgilio


----------



## awanzi

virgilio said:


> jerusalem,
> An interesting point. I assume that, when you speak of adjectives, you are referring - correctly, of course - to "d'accordo". One answer to your question is that the verb "to be" and "essere" are both 'empty' verbs in themselves and their function is merely to provide a 'verbal interface' for adjectives.
> All adjectives imply the verb "to be" and in some languages (in Arabic and Japanese, for example) it is often omitted altogether, because the adjective itself is seen to be verbal. Indeed in Japanese adjectives have tenses and positive and negative forms
> Moreover the expression "d'accordo" (literally translated into English "of agreement") illustrates that when "di" (or "of") is used  in a way equivalent to a genitive case in inflected languages (such as Latin, Arabic, German, Greek, Turkish) the substantive which follows is automatically an adjective:
> e.g.
> Il cappello di Giovanni
> The hat "of John" or "John's hat"
> 
> The words underlined are adjectives.
> So that in your example the expression "d'accordo" _may_ be adjectival for 2 reasons:
> (1) it follows "essere"
> (2) it is a 'genitive-equivalent' expression.
> 
> This second reason is, of course, debatable because natives - and who better than they to judge? - may feel that "d'accordo" is not a 'genitive-equivalent' expression.
> 
> Virgilio



Ehi virgilio, BIG BIG mistake!
In the sentence "il cappello di Giovanni":
"Di giovanni": complemento di specificazione. How can you say that is an adjective? Only based on the presence of the verb "to be"?


----------



## jerusalem

_Sono d'accordo_ was not a good example.

I'm afraid I can't think of any of the examples I've seen, although I seem to think 'strong' = _forte_ is one of them. Thus, wouldn't both male and female say: _Sono forte_?

While the question whether d'accordo is adjectival or not is material for a good debate, I am really only interested in finding clear-cut adjectives, which are the same for male and female. 

Thank you all.


----------



## awanzi

awanzi said:


> I'm thinking about "ogni","ognuno","qualcuno","nessuno","pari","dispari", or the colours "viola, rosa,blu".
> But I'm not sure about your question...


----------



## jerusalem

Yes awanzi, I think the colours you gave are the beginning of the list I am seeking.

I don't think _qualcuno_ is an adjective as far as I can tell, although it does meet the specification I gave as invariable.

But what about _forte _that I asked about and others that must exist?

Is this more clear?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Are you talking about ones ending in -e that don't change depending on gender?


----------



## jerusalem

Alex_Murphy said:


> Are you talking about ones ending in -e that don't change depending on gender?


 
Thankyou Alex for uncovering such a useful rule.  _Forte_ would then, fall into this category.  

But as languages are never completely systematic, there must be others.  Do you know where I might find a list of them?


----------



## Necsus

Hi, jerusalem. In Italian there are four classes of adjectives on the basis of gender and number:

1) adjectives with four endings: singular masculine _-o_, singular feminine _-a_, plural masculine _-i_, plural feminine _-e_ (bravo, brava, bravi, brave);
2) adjectives with two endings: singular masculine and singular feminine _-e_, plural masculine and plural feminine _-i_ (triste, tristi);
3) adjectives with singular masculine and feminine _-a_, plural masculine _-i_ and plural feminine _-e_ (egoista, egoisti, egoiste): adjectives that end with _-ista_ (pessimista), -_cida_ (omicida), -_ita_ (ipocrita), -_asta_ (entusiasta), -_ota_ (idiota);
4) indeclinable adjectives: _pari_, _impari_, _dispari_; some colors (_amaranto, rosa, blu, lilla, viola, indaco_ and the couples 'adjective + noun' like _rosso fuoco_); adjectives made up of 'anti+noun', like _antinebbia_; the adjective _arrosto_.

So it seems that the adjectives of second, third and fourth classes are what you are looking for...


----------



## jerusalem

Necsus said:


> Hi, jerusalem. In Italian there are four classes of adjectives on the basis of gender and number:
> 
> 1) adjectives with four endings: singular masculine _-o_, singular feminine _-a_, plural masculine _-i_, plural feminine _-e_ (bravo, brava, bravi, brave);
> 2) adjectives with two endings: singular masculine and singular feminine _-e_, plural masculine and plural feminine _-i_ (triste, tristi);
> 3) adjectives with singular masculine and feminine _-a_, plural masculine _-i_ and plural feminine _-e_ (egoista, egoisti, egoiste): adjectives that end with _-ista_ (pessimista), -_cida_ (omicida), -_ita_ (ipocrita), -_asta_ (entusiasta), -_ota_ (idiota);
> 4) indeclinable adjectives: _pari_, _impari_, _dispari_; some colors (_amaranto, rosa, blu, lilla, viola, indaco_ and the couples 'adjective + noun' like _rosso fuoco_); adjectives made up of 'anti+noun', like _antinebbia_; the adjective _arrosto_.
> 
> So it seems that the adjectives of second, third and fourth classes are what you are looking for...


----------



## jerusalem

Thanks to your comprehensive exposition, I now remember learning that there are classes of adjectives -- somewhat corresponding to the different classes of nouns. When I first started this thread, however, I didn't know I was looking for, or that I would find a system. Thankyou for enlightening me.

1.I want to clarify:

Did you mean that _-ista_, -_cida,_ -_ita,_ -_asta _and -_ota_ behave like the rest of the adjectives you list in group 3, i.e.:
2 pessimistic female friends = 2 amiche pessimis*te?*

2. I assume that like the nouns, these adjectives must be learned one by one, for surely not all adjectives ending in _-ista _or _-e _follow the semi-invariable or invariable pattern. So once again, is there an online list somewhere with the most frequent ones?


----------



## Londoner06

Necsus said:


> 2) adjectives with two endings: singular masculine and singular feminine _-e_, plural masculine and plural feminine _-i_ (triste, tristi);


 
To this list you can add:

*abile, breve, celebre, difficile, eccellente, efficace, elegante, facile, felice, generale, grande, importante, intelligente, interessante, utile, veloce, verde.*

(From Italian Grammar, 2nd Edition, Joseph Germano, Ph.D., McGraw-Hill)


----------



## jerusalem

Thankyou very much for these, Londoner.


----------



## Londoner06

_Di niente!  _

_Ale_


----------



## Necsus

jerusalem said:
			
		

> Thankyou for enlightening me.
> You're welcome.
> 1.I want to clarify:
> Did you mean that _-ista_, -_cida,_ -_ita,_ -_asta _and -_ota_ behave like the rest of the adjectives you list in group 3, i.e.: 2 pessimistic female friends = 2 amiche pessimiste?
> They are the five classes of adjectives that end with _-a_ in both masculine and feminine singular.
> 2. I assume that like the nouns, these adjectives must be learned one by one, for surely not all adjectives ending in _-ista _or _-e _follow the semi-invariable or invariable pattern.
> Why not? All these adjectives follow the pattern, as far as I know.


----------



## jerusalem

Your clarifications, Necsus, are very useful indeed -- how delightful if even most, if not all, adjectives conform.


----------



## virgilio

awanzi,
          Thank you for your reply:
"Ehi virgilio, BIG BIG mistake!
In the sentence "il cappello di Giovanni":
"Di giovanni": complemento di specificazione. How can you say that is an adjective? Only based on the presence of the verb "to be"?"

I'm not sure what you may mean by "complemento di specificazione" but at all events "adjective" is shorter. In the phrase "il cappello di Giovanni" I call "(di) Giovanni"  adjective because it "describes or identifies" the substantive "cappello" and it is the function of adjectives - as I'm sure you know - to describe or identify substantives.
In questo caso il verbo "essere" non c'entra.

Spero che questo ti aiuti.
Virgilio

In senso stretto non partecipa all'aggettivo la preposizione "di", la cui funzione è soltanto di rendere capace il sostantivo "giovanni" di funzionare da aggettivo


----------



## Necsus

jerusalem said:
			
		

> Your clarifications, Necsus, are very useful indeed --


And I'm very glad of it..!


----------



## beauxyeux

virgilio said:


> awanzi,
> Thank you for your reply:
> "Ehi virgilio, BIG BIG mistake!
> In the sentence "il cappello di Giovanni":
> "Di giovanni": complemento di specificazione. How can you say that is an adjective? Only based on the presence of the verb "to be"?"
> 
> I'm not sure what you may mean by "complemento di specificazione" but at all events "adjective" is shorter. In the phrase "il cappello di Giovanni" I call "(di) Giovanni" adjective because it "describes or identifies" the substantive "cappello" and it is the function of adjectives - as I'm sure you know - to describe or identify substantives.
> In questo caso il verbo "essere" non c'entra.
> 
> Spero che questo ti aiuti.
> Virgilio
> 
> In senso stretto non partecipa all'aggettivo la preposizione "di", la cui funzione è soltanto di rendere capace il sostantivo "giovanni" di funzionare da aggettivo


Penso che in realtà ognuno di voi abbia ragione: 
In inglese è effettivamente normale aggettivare un nome semplicemente ponendolo davanti a un altro
ex: communication centre, phone box etc.
In italiano non è invece possibile considerare aggettivo quello che rimane un nome, che attraverso la preposizione "di" specifica il nome che lo precede e che per questo motivo viene chiamato "complemento di specificazione"
La casa di John, Centro di comunicazioni, 
L'unico caso in cui le due lingue si incontrano è quando in italiano si usa l'aggettivo derivato dal nome: cabina telefonica (cabina del telefono)
ma telefono resta comunque grammaticalmente un nome


----------



## virgilio

beauxyeux,
              Ti ringrazio molto per la tua risposta. Quando hai scritto " In inglese è effettivamente normale aggettivare un nome semplicemente ponendolo davanti a un altro
ex: communication centre, phone box etc." , hai avuto ragione naturalmente ma nel caso di "John's hat" (Il cappello di Giovanni) non si tratta di questo tipo di aggettivo. Si tratta invece da un genitivo sassone.
 Quello che volevo dire era che, quando una espressione italiana é costituita da "di" + sostantivo, in modo tale che equivalga ad un caso genitivo delle lingue inflesse,  quel sostantivo  diventa aggettivo.
Hai scritto più avanti: " In italiano non è invece possibile considerare aggettivo quello che rimane un nome"
Ancora una volta hai ragione perché "nome" e "aggettivo" sono parti del discorso discrete e reciprocamente esclusive. Ma questo non vuol dire che "sostantivo" e "aggettivo" siano reciprocamente esclusivi.
 È possibile che tutt'e due vogliamo dire la stessa cosa ma che i termini tecnici non siano comuni.
Shakespeare ha detto "All's not gold that glitters".  Se invece di comporre tragedie avesse scritto libri di grammatica, secondo me avrebbe detto "Non è nome tutto quello che si scrive come nome" al meno in inglese e in italiano.
ad esempio:
(a) Il giardino è bello 
(b) Il _cane_ del _vicino_ sta abbaiando in _giardino_ 
(c) Il _cane_ sta abbaiando nel _giardino_ del _vicino_ 
(d) I _bambini_ giocano con il _cane_ in _giardino
_(e)_ Al vicino_ non piace il_ cane
_
Sottolineati sono i nomi ed  in caratteri corsivi sono i sostantivi 

Secondo il mio sistema  "cane" è nome in (b),(c)  e (e) ma in (d) è avverbio.  "vicino" è aggettivo in (b) e (c) ma in (e) è avverbio.  "giardino" è nome in (a) e avverbio in (b), (c) e (d)

Si tratta della funzione delle preposizioni.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## beauxyeux

virgilio said:


> beauxyeux,
> Ti ringrazio molto per la tua risposta. Quando hai scritto " In inglese è effettivamente normale aggettivare un nome semplicemente ponendolo davanti a un altro
> ex: communication centre, phone box etc." , hai avuto ragione naturalmente ma nel caso di "John's hat" (Il cappello di Giovanni) non si tratta di questo tipo di aggettivo. Si tratta invece da un genitivo sassone.
> Quello che volevo dire era che, quando una espressione italiana é costituita da "di" + sostantivo, in modo tale che equivalga ad un caso genitivo delle lingue inflesse, quel sostantivo diventa aggettivo.
> Hai scritto più avanti: " In italiano non è invece possibile considerare aggettivo quello che rimane un nome"
> Ancora una volta hai ragione perché "nome" e "aggettivo" sono parti del discorso discrete e reciprocamente esclusive. Ma questo non vuol dire che "sostantivo" e "aggettivo" siano reciprocamente esclusivi.
> È possibile che tutt'e due vogliamo dire la stessa cosa ma che i termini tecnici non siano comuni.
> Shakespeare ha detto "All's not gold that glitters". Se invece di comporre tragedie avesse scritto libri di grammatica, secondo me avrebbe detto "Non è nome tutto quello che si scrive come nome" al meno in inglese e in italiano.
> ad esempio:
> (a) Il giardino è bello
> (b) Il _cane_ del _vicino_ sta abbaiando in _giardino_
> (c) Il _cane_ sta abbaiando nel _giardino_ del _vicino_
> (d) I _bambini_ giocano con il _cane_ in _giardino_
> (e)_ Al vicino_ non piace il_ cane_
> 
> Sottolineati sono i nomi ed in caratteri corsivi sono i sostantivi
> 
> Secondo il mio sistema "cane" è nome in (b),(c) e (e) ma in (d) è avverbio. "vicino" è aggettivo in (b) e (c) ma in (e) è avverbio. "giardino" è nome in (a) e avverbio in (b), (c) e (d)
> 
> Si tratta della funzione delle preposizioni.
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


Io capisco quello che vuoi dire, purtroppo è la terminologia che usi che non è corretta. Nella grammatica italiana ciò che è nome rimane nome, al limite può cambiare la sua funzione comunicativa, ma nessuno potrà mai definire avverbio la parola "cane" a prescindere dal contesto. Credo sempre tu stia interpretando la grammatica italiana passando attraverso quella inglese, tuttavia ciò non è possibile. Probabilmente la differenza sta nell'analisi grammaticale delle parti del discorso e l'analisi logica, ma non bisogna confonderne i termini. In analisi grammaticale "cane" è un nome, un sostantivo, sempre, in analisi logica può essere soggetto, complemento oggetto, complemento di specificazione....
Spero questo chiarimento sia utile


----------



## awanzi

beauxyeux said:


> Io capisco quello che vuoi dire, purtroppo è la terminologia che usi che non è corretta. Nella grammatica italiana ciò che è nome rimane nome, al limite può cambiare la sua funzione comunicativa, ma nessuno potrà mai definire avverbio la parola "cane" a prescindere dal contesto. Credo sempre tu stia interpretando la grammatica italiana passando attraverso quella inglese, tuttavia ciò non è possibile. Probabilmente la differenza sta nell'analisi grammaticale delle parti del discorso e l'analisi logica, ma non bisogna confonderne i termini. In analisi grammaticale "cane" è un nome, un sostantivo, sempre, in analisi logica può essere soggetto, complemento oggetto, complemento di specificazione....
> Spero questo chiarimento sia utile



Grazie... hai spiegato proprio quello che intendevo e in maniera molto chiara.


----------



## virgilio

beauxyeux,
               Grazie per la tua risposta, dalla quale mi pare evidente che stiamo cercando di dire la stessa cosa ma senza rendercene conto. Una cosa finale: Hai scritto:"Credo sempre tu stia interpretando la grammatica italiana passando attraverso quella inglese"
Se io stessi facendo questo, arriverei anche io alle tue conclusioni, perché per quanto riguarda i sostantivi ed i nomi e la distinzione di fra loro l'inglese e l'italiano sono molto simili.
A dire la verità, sto cercando di 'interpretare' la grammatica di tutt'e due le lingue - ed anche qualche altra - 'attraverso' un sistema della sintassi un po' più internazionale. 
Mi pare da qualche secolo fa che le regole, che seguiamo - anche senza rendercene conto  - quando parliamo, siano troppo ampie (forse anche universali , chissà?) da 'encapsulare' sotto delle categorie come "grammatica inglese" o "grammatica italiana" o "grammatica francese" etc. etc.

Cordialissimi saluti
Virgilio


----------



## awanzi

Caro virgilio,
probabilmente hai ragione.
Io credo che il punto centrale è però il tuo utilizzo indiscriminato dei termini che per noi è al limite della sopportazione (nel senso che facciamo fatica a dare ragione a chi ci vuole cambiare i "dogmi"). Io la penso come te per quanto riguarda "l'incapsulamento", solo che dire che in Italiano un nome con una "di" diventa un aggettivo o avverbio mi fa lo stesso effetto che dire che la mozzarella è un frutto! 

Ps: poichè è impossibile dare un tono alle cose scritte, ci tengo a precisare che quello che ti sto scrivendo non vuole essere accusatorio!


----------



## virgilio

awanzi, 
Grazie per la tua gentile risposta. Prego scusa di averti dato tanta fatica.
A proposito, hai scritto:"mi fa lo stesso effetto che dire che la mozzarella è un frutto"

Ma le mozzarelle sono *frutti* del lavoro umano, non ti pare??

With very best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## awanzi

virgilio said:


> awanzi,
> 
> 
> Ma le mozzarelle sono *frutti* del lavoro umano, non ti pare??
> 
> With very best wishes
> Virgilio



Vedi? La tua teoria è e resta valida!


----------



## beauxyeux

virgilio said:


> beauxyeux,
> Grazie per la tua risposta, dalla quale mi pare evidente che stiamo cercando di dire la stessa cosa ma senza rendercene conto. Una cosa finale: Hai scritto:"Credo sempre tu stia interpretando la grammatica italiana passando attraverso quella inglese"
> Se io stessi facendo questo, arriverei anche io alle tue conclusioni, perché per quanto riguarda i sostantivi ed i nomi e la distinzione di fra loro l'inglese e l'italiano sono molto simili.
> A dire la verità, sto cercando di 'interpretare' la grammatica di tutt'e due le lingue - ed anche qualche altra - 'attraverso' un sistema della sintassi un po' più internazionale.
> Mi pare da qualche secolo fa che le regole, che seguiamo - anche senza rendercene conto - quando parliamo, siano troppo ampie (forse anche universali , chissà?) da 'encapsulare' sotto delle categorie come "grammatica inglese" o "grammatica italiana" o "grammatica francese" etc. etc.
> 
> Cordialissimi saluti
> Virgilio


Virgilio,
Mi sembra molto interessante quello che dici. A quali altre lingue ti riferisci? Mi piacerebbe saperne di più di ciò che pensi delle categorie sintattiche di cui parli, però forse questa non è più la sede. Ti viene in mente un nuovo thread a cui rifarsi?


----------



## awanzi

beauxyeux said:


> Virgilio,
> Mi sembra molto interessante quello che dici. A quali altre lingue ti riferisci? Mi piacerebbe saperne di più di ciò che pensi delle categorie sintattiche di cui parli, però forse questa non è più la sede. Ti viene in mente un nuovo thread a cui rifarsi?



Già!


----------



## virgilio

beauxyeux e awanzi,
                            Grazie per le risposte. Una discreta idea. Appena mi sarà venuto in mente un titolo conveniente di tale 'thread' (si dice 'filo'?), lo apro.
Gradirei dei suggerimenti.
Virgilio


----------

